# Schule & Gaming, Laptop bis 1.400?



## Marc199 (21. Oktober 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Leute,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ich suche einen Gaming/Office Laptop, der max. 1400€kosten sollte.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Laptop sollte 17 Zoll haben. Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1. Wofür möchtest du deinen Laptop nutzen?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Schule/Arbeit (Office, Internet) und zum zocken[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1.1. Möchtest du den Laptop in erster Linie mobil oder stationär nutzen? Wie mobil soll der Laptop sein? Soll es ein 2in1-Notebook/Convertible sein?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Meistens stationär, jedoch nicht immer am gleichen Platz, manchmal mobil[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1.2. Wenn du Spiele spielen möchtest: Welche Spiele? Welcher Detailgrad?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]z.B. TheWitcher, CS GO, Far Cry[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1.3. Musik-/Bild-/Videobearbeitung oder CAD: Welche Software? Professionell oder Hobby?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]z.B. Festplatten Recovery Software[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2. Möchtest du einen Touchscreen oder eine besonders hohe Display-Qualität?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kein Touchscreen-Display, gute Display Qualität[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3. Wie lang soll die Akkulaufzeit sein?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Beim Arbeiten mit Word und Google ein paar Stunden[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4. Welches Betriebssystem möchtest du nutzen? Ist eine Lizenz vorhanden? Soll das Notebook schon ein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert haben? Bekommst du Windows über die Uni?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Betriebssystem muss nicht vorinstalliert sein. Wenn doch Windows10.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]5. Hast du Wünsche bezüglich des Designs, der Verarbeitungsqualität, des Materials oder der Farbe?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zu mindestens mittlere Verarbeitungsqualität.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]6. Gibt es noch andere besondere Anforderungen, die nicht abgefragt wurden? Große Festplatte? Nummernblock? Tastaturbeleuchtung? Stiftunterstützung? Docking per USB-C/Thunderbolt 3? CD/DVD-Laufwerk? (Bildungs-)Rabatte? Service & Garantie? Wartungsmöglichkeiten? SD-Kartenleser?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HDMI Slot, mind.. 2-3 USB Slots, wäre von Vorteil wenn man ihn Aufwerten könnte (z.B. neue Festplatte, etc...) aber nicht zwingend notwendig[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hier habe ich mir mehrere ausgesucht, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Daten wichtiger sind und welche weniger.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ebenso habe ich gelesen, dass manchmal gute Hardware eingebaut wird, die gar nicht voll ausgelastet werden kann.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die ersten zwei Laptops sprechen mich am meisten an, jedoch machen mich die 30% stutzig.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich bin auch offen für ganz andere Ideen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Gigabyte AERO 17 SA-7DE1020SH 17,3[/FONT]
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no.../424641/location/product/is_student_product/0

[FONT=&quot]MSI GF75 10SCSR-244 Thin Gaming - 17,3[/FONT]
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/msi+gf75+10scsr+244+thin+gaming+668776

[FONT=&quot]ASUS ROG Strix G17 G712LV-H1124 / 17,3[/FONT]
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus+rog+strix+g17+g712lv+h1124+673582

[FONT=&quot]MSI GF75 10SDR-253 Thin Gaming - 17,3[/FONT]
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/msi+gf75+10sdr+253+thin+gaming+668387


[FONT=&quot]Liebe Grüße[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Marc[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2020)

Auf so was wie "minus 30%" solltest du nicht ZU sehr achten. Das ist oft eine UVP vom Hersteller, die zum Release galt. 

Das Gigabyte-Notebook ist halt aus der "Aero"-Serie, die ist insgesamt sehr hochwertig, im Vergleich gesehen, und kostete lange Zeit um die 1800-1900€- Seit Anfang September sank der Preis auf 1400€, eventuell wegen neuer CPUs (die 10000er-Serie ist ja draußen, das Notebook hat noch einen 9000er) und Grafikchips, oder auch weil speziell dieses Modell sich nicht gut verkaufte und man dann den Preis stark senkte - denn "nur" eine GTX 1660 Ti ist als Graifkkarte bei 1800€ echt mau - die bekommt man nämlich mit nem Core i5 und schnellen SSD auch unter 1000€ geboten. Und für den Preis ist die SSD im Gigabyte-Notebook auch sehr mikrig (256GB), 8GB RAM sind auch nicht viel. 

Aber so oder so: Das eine MSI mit er GTX 1650 Ti ist für Gaming meiner Meinung nach etwas wenig. Eine GTX 1660 Ti wiederum reicht bei Full-HD für Witcher 3 auf "hoch" für mindestens 50-60 FPS, das solltest du also schon mindestens nehmen. Wenn du nun eine RTX 2060 nimmst, ist halt bei gleichem Preis der Rest vom Notebook "schlechter". 

Das Gigabyte ist qualitativ sehr gut, da musst du aber unbedingt noch eine Festplatte oder SSD einbauen. Ich würde eine 1TB-SSD dazunehmen, 2,5 Zoll kosten 80€. Und an sich wären auch weitere 8GB RAM angebracht. Dann kostet es dich in der Summe halt gut 1400€, wobei du da noch rausbekommen musst, ob und wie leicht man RAM und SSD einbauen kann. Es hat 2 RAM-Slots, da wäre auch die Frage, ob EIN Riegel drin ist oder zwei. In letzteren Fall musst du 2x8GB neu kaufen und die ab Werk eingebauten 2x4GB verkaufen. 

Das MSI mit der GTX 1660 Ti hat einen super Preis - Core i5-10400, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 144Hz-Display. Da kann es halt sein, dass der Rest nicht so gut ist wie bei einem Notebook, das ähnliche Eckdaten für 1400-1500€ bietet - wobei die Frage ist, welche Ansprüche und Vergleiche du hast. Es wird nicht so sein, dass zb das Display links 20% heller als rechts ist oder dass die Tastatur nachgibt als sei sie aus Pappe oder so was  

Das Asus ist vermutlich qualitativ ähnlich wie das eben beschriebene von MSI - es kostet halt mehr, weil die Grafikkarte und CPU besser sind sowie eine größere SSD drin ist.


Am Ende ist es schwer zu sagen, womit du am glücklichsten wirst. Das Gigabyte hat halt wohl die beste Qualität von den vier Notebooks, aber dafür ist die Ausstattung gemessen am Preis sehr spärlich.


----------

